# Local legends and folklore



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

About the only one we have here is a cliff overlooking one of the main roads out of town. There's been a small white cross there for decades. Supposedly it was the spot where an Indian Maiden jumped to her death because she couldn't marry the man she wanted to. Haven't heard any stories of ghost sitings though.

My Dad grew up in Wellsville, NY. The most famous place there is a mansion called "The Pink House" where the daughter of the original owner drowned in the fountain in the front yard. She supposedly appears playing around the fountain. I remember reading about it in a Ghost Story book about 35 years ago in our school library.


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

Oooh! I love this thread! From the book Weird NJ AND right around the corner from me:



> Mr. Dempsey’s Ghost Still Roams Leonardo
> 
> The house has been condemned for years, and the reason it’s standing is still a mystery. Supposedly a Mr. Dempsey and his family lived there. One Halloween, Mr. Dempsey lost it and killed his whole family. After realizing what he did, he hung himself from a tree in the middle of the street at the end of his property. All the kids on Halloween thought his body was just a decoration. Little did they know until daylight that it was his corpse. Some say at night you can still see the noose hanging from the tree.


There are more stories and pictures at:

http://www.lostdestinations.com/dempsey.htm

I walk my dogs past there early every morning and still get that prickly feeling on the back of my neck...very cool.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Digging this thread too!

The story that comes to mind first is that of Old Brit Bailey. James Britton Bailey came to Texas in the early 1820s, with the permission of the Spanish goverment (before Mexico was independent & before Texas became a state). He was a very colorful character with a shady past in Kentucky & Tennessee before he came to Texas. Brit liked his drink, liked to hunt, and loved his hunting dog. He told everyone that he wanted to be buried standing up with his rifle, a jug of whiskey, and his hunting dog. He died in 1832, most likely of natural causes, and his wife buried him according to most of his wishes. She didn't include the whiskey or the bones of his hunting dog. It's said that Brit looks for his whiskey and his dog when he pops up ever 7 years, and that he appears as an orange ball of light that meanders around. The light is said to be a lantern that Brit carries. 

There's nothing left of Brit's house, but there is a little village named Bailey's Prairie where his land was. All that can be seen now is a historical marker where his property was on Hwy 35 between Angleton and West Columbia. 

I'll do some research and see if I can find any other cool stories from around here. I have ancestors is some of the earliest-settled parts of Texas (settled by Anglos, anyway), so there are bound to be more cool old stories that I can dig up!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

http://pghbridges.com/glassport/0587-4458/pineyforkPRR_tun.htm

From that site: "According to local legend, this tunnel is also known as "Greenman's Tunnel"; the adjacent auto tunnel is known as "Corvette Tunnel." One account of the haunting: "A man from West Mifflin or Dravosburg was working on power lines at the top of the tunnel. He received a severe electric shock and his skin was tinged green as a result. Some reports state he lived for some time afterward; others state he died that day. It is said that if someone goes to the tunnel at night, turn off the car headlights, and call for him -- he will appear and come toward your car. His face may appear in the car window or he try to place his hands on your car window. Also, because of the electrical charge, you may have difficulty restarting the car."

I have been to this tunnel and even driven through it...QUICKLY...IN DAYLIGHT!  

I love local stories. Here's a fun site about local lore:
http://www.neworleanstours.net/olghst3.htm


boo


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

The best one in this area that I know of is out at the old train trestle bridge. Supposedly in the 20s or 30s, a train came through there when there was a flood, and when it went over the bridge, it collapsed sending the train into the water down below. Most people on board were killed, although not all. The trestle was rebuilt, but has sense been closed off to service for close to a decade now. People in the area swear they still hear a train going on the track or the whistle or see straing lights up on the bridge or even on the river, which has sense become much less a river and more of a small creek since the train crashed.

I had my own experience when I took my sister-in-law ghost hunting in the area, and we went out there with the video camera at night. We walked underneath the bridge, on a trail. We heard a train whistle not once but twice, that sounded off in the distance. I felt the support and the whole thing was vibrating like something was on the track, although none of the tracks have been in use for several years. The most notable evidence though didn't become apparant until we reviewed the video when we got home, because it shows a light moving on the tracks, and it looks like the front spotlight on a train. Although it's only about 10 seconds of footage, it is still cool. So far I haven't been able to go back out there again.

There is one other local legend. My town is where Doc Holliday, the famous gunslinger of the old west was from and had his dentist practice for many years. The building where he had his practice is said to be haunted with his ghost, even though he didn't die here. You find a lot of the older people in town that swear they see him looking out of the upstairs window of the buildings at night, even though the upstairs is empty.


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

This is a pretty popular one, but here goes! This is actually an excerpt from a website honoring the legend.

Just south of San Antonio, Texas, is the site of Texas’ most famous ghost story. Not far from the San Juan Mission is an intersection of the roadway that is crossed by railroad tracks. Whether this is an urban legend or truly a ghostly tale has long been forgotten in history. Reportedly, this is the site of a fatal accident in which a train collided with a school bus full of children in the 1930s or 1940s. 

According to the legend, it was a rainy Texas morning as the train moved swiftly down the tracks when the engineer spied a school bus stalled along his path. Frantically pulling his break and tugging on the train whistle, the hulking engine quickly advanced toward the school bus, unable to stop in time. Ten children reportedly lost their lives that day and continue to haunt the area, protecting others from a similar fate.

As the story goes, if you park your car directly over the tracks and shift into neutral, the ghosts of the children will push it uphill, out of the way of any oncoming train. And if you have the foresight to cover your bumper with baby powder or flour, you can reportedly see the children’s fingerprints upon your car.
(End of excerpt)

I don't know how many people listen to Art Bell or George Noory on Coast to Coast AM on the radio, but I was listening just before Halloween last year, and heard a caller tell the story about how he and his friends went to the tracks to try out the legend. Sure enough, the powder on the back bumper revealed fingerprints as the truck was pushed over the railroad tracks. They tried it twice after wiping the bumper clean each time, and got the same results. 

Then, the guy decided to try it a third time with a twist. This time, he stopped the truck about 30 feet from the track, put it in neutral, and the truck started to roll toward the track as if the children were trying to push it over the tracks to safety. The guy then stepped on the brake trying to purposely stop the truck as he rolled up on the tracks, and when he did that, he and his friends started to hear the ethereal sounds of children crying. He said it sounded like the crying was coming from all different directions, as if 'surround-sound' was setup from different points on the abandoned road. Scared to death, the guy and his buddies quickly jumped in the truck and took off, and hasn't returned since.

Try it for yourself next time you are in San Antonio!


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

This thread is an exellant idea! It will be fun to read. Unfortunately,, I don't know of any good story's in my area. (That I know of). Maybe I'll learn something new.


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

There is a well-known (at least regionally) ghost story from the town about 20 minutes west of the area where I live here in NW Florida. A friend of mine who is a sheriff's deputy has offered to take me out to the location.

The Ghostly Bride of Bellamy Bridge

(excerpt from a well-done article on the subject)
_Some say she flees down the red clay road to the old iron bridge; others claim her flaming figure flashes through the mist-shrouded swamps; and still others say she descends from the dark night like a fireball to plunge into the slow-moving Chipola River.

But all agree that what they are seeing are apparitions of a young woman who burned to death on her wedding night...Around Halloween groups gather in the haunted area down by the river, hoping to catch a glimpse of the ghostly silhouette. On the anniversary of the tragedy each May, several Chipola College students keep a midnight vigil. Some claim to have taken photographs of the ghost that reveal a strange white blur. 

When Elizabeth's ghost appears, questions arise. Does she return to douse her burning body in the river? Is she looking for her stolen jewels? Or does she wander the swamps trying to find and protect her beloved husband? 

Elizabeth Jane Bellamy's spirit has many reasons to be restless. 
_

read full article here


----------



## tignyx (Jul 15, 2004)

adding my bit to the cause here. a lot of "stories" about the area and Ohio can be found here http://www.prairieghosts.com/hauntoh.html but one that hits close to home is: 

Many years ago, the small town of Bellbrook, which is located near Dayton, acquired quite a reputation for stories of ghosts and haunts. In fact, it was nick-named "Ohio's Sleepy Hollow" by local residents. Outside of town, along Little Sugar Creek Road and near Magee Park is a small river called Little Sugar Creek. It is said to be haunted by two different ghosts, with two different stories to tell.

The first ghost is that of an Englishman named James Buckley, who built a sawmill on the creek, which was then known as Possum Run Creek. Buckley managed to become quite wealthy and was envied by many who lived in the area. Then one morning, his cabin was raided and his money disappeared. Buckley was killed in the attack and his body was found outside... minus his head. That portion of his anatomy was found a short distance away, bloody and covered with dirt and mud.

The murderer was never caught and Buckley's death remains unsolved to this day. As time passed, many started to claim that his cabin was haunted and it was avoided by the people in the area. Years passed and it was finally rented to a couple from nearby Dayton.... until the young woman saw Buckley's ghost, with his head under his arm, standing in the doorway to the house.

It is believed that his ghost still haunts area of the creek where the sawmill was located today and many claim to have seen his ghost, holding out his arms as if asking for help.

The other ghost haunts the area of the creek where Magee Park is located today. She is the spirit of a young girl who died there many years ago in a tragic suicide.

In the 1880's, the influential mayor of Bellbrook became involved in an affair with a young servant girl whom he seduced. When she found herself pregnant, he ordered her from his house and, broken-hearted, she was forced to get by as a prostitute to support herself. The girl was the main source of gossip for people in the town. They knew that she had gotten herself into trouble, but they didn't know with whom.

The baby was born early and the girl refused to tell anyone who the father was. She only left the house after dark, the baby's face covered, because it was said to resemble the father so much that she didn't dare allow it to be seen. Many believed that the girl had lost her mind as they began to see her walking along the banks of Little Sugar Creek, singing and talking to a bundle of rags that clothed her baby.

Finally, one June night, she returned to the mayor's house, hoping that if he saw the child, he might take pity on her and if he didn't accept the baby, at least he might give her something to eat. Needless to say, she never even saw him as the door was slammed in her face by a servant.

She wrapped the baby close to her and jumped off the bridge into the creek. A week later, two boys found her body washed onto the riverbank. Her arms were still tightly gripping the old shawl but the baby was gone. It is now said, that on foggy nights in June, the ghost of the servant girl walks along the banks of the creek. She softly sings to a bundle in her arms as she stumbles along.


another good one is this one http://www.forgottenoh.com/Encounters/castle.html have been to it plenty of times but never in the middle of the night.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

http://theboogeymengraveyard.homestead.com/thewalkingpast1.html

Here a book that was made on local legends and folklore where I live.

later 

www.theboogeymengraveyard.com


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

There are far to many in Chicago to mention in one thread. Reserection Mary probably being the best well known. I think I saw a link before to how haunted Chicago is. I'll see if I can find it.



http://www.prairieghosts.com/midwest3.html

I knew I'd find it.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

About the first road off of rt 88 at Dixon, ill. is called "Bloody Gulch Road" and the octagonal old house down that road has the 666 address and the owner said it is haunted and those experiences made him become an ordained preacher!
Why would anyone name a place "Bloody Gulch"? The story is that about 1920? the bloody body of a young Bible salesman was found in the ditch arcoss the road from 666.
As hoaky as all of this sounds , it is true, the owner of the house approached me in a gas station 20 miles from Dixon(Boyhood home of Ronald Regan) and offered to sell me the octagon house.
"It would make a real good haunted house for you!"
The first thing he did was to show me his driver's license?
"What? Why are you showing me your license?"
There it was his face, name and 666 Bloody Gulch address.
"Truth" doesn't have to sound believable because it is the truth, fiction doesn't have this luxury, it has to sound real to have a chance to be believed.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Totally cool thread. Good cabin fever relief!

We have several here.
The old in that sat on the hill side opposite of town was part of the underground railroad. The only way to get inside the second floor was a stairwell on the porch covered on 2 sides. The first room off the stair was never re modeled. No one could get in it. To the day the building was torn down the single window from that room was filthy and had the original rags hanging. There was also a barn next to the inn with several tombstones inside. The last owners also complained about always finding dead crows in the kitcen. Now there's a 'professional' building there. Mostly vacant. Can't seem to keep tenants. The license bureau is in that building. The can't keep employees.

Don't remember when the house was built but if you travel highway 70 through MO. you can see it to the south of the road just on the east side of Pendalten. Between 70 and the railroad tracks is what's left of a cement fortress a doomsdayer built. It has slits for guns and a small story and a half tower. It was said he was crazy. He was no engineer. It's reported the concrete roof collapsed and killed him. People have seen strange things there. I know of one person who was cut and scratched by something inside the structure.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

There is a brick, 1850 house 45 miles from here , located in a valley, no neighbors, long, lonely single lane road down to the house.
Around 1870 three members of the family living in this house were mysteriously murdered over a period of several years. Most were shot by one bullet as they were standing outside of the house.
Never any arrests, no trial, no suspects, just premeditated murder.
This place scares the hell out of the local thrill-seeking , bored teenagers and some of them have told me about very strange things happening when they would drive out to see this place, like their cars quitting for no reason, then later starting like nothing was wrong with it.
In a town 25 miles from here I noticed an old empty stone house, it gave me "Bad Vibes". Later I was told it had been the childhood home of a presidential assasin-1903?
I have experienced feeling bad vibes from places when I first see them, sometimes I discover bad things did happen to people within those confines.
I would describe the feeling as like the feeling when you might put on a shirt first thing in the morning , wear it for 20 minutes , then discover it's the same shirt you wore a few days ago, it hasn't been washed yet and the cat threw-up on the back of it last night!
"Strange design on your shirt, Jim, do it yourself?"
"No Someone else did it."


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

I remember one about an old mining accident in Colorado, Vicksburg I think (I'm from Boulder, so I say this still counts as local). My dad would take us up there and we'd look for fools gold, rusty iron parts and bones.

If you've seen these mines, some have enormous wooden structures directly above the shaft where they installed the big steam engines and cables to haul out ore, workers, etc. The legend/facts state that two men (Perry Whiten and Ulus... somebody) were perched in this structure doing maintenance on a large flywheel when a single gunshot came out of the woods nearby. Strangely both men fell - it's believed that the shot hit Ulus - Perry Whiten hit the edge of the shaft opening leaving part of a grease handprint on a beam there. Rescuers and others could see blood streaks and clothing shreds where the falling men had scraped one side of the shaft. They _never _definitely found out who made the shot...


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> About the first road off of rt 88 at Dixon, ill. is called "Bloody Gulch Road" and the octagonal old house down that road has the 666 address and the owner said it is haunted and those experiences made him become an ordained preacher!


That house goes up for foreclosure auction on 2/23/06. 

 That's sad to see people in trouble like that.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

ny/nj areas have some really cool ones as well..here is a good starting point

www.wierdnj.com

also

www.wierdus.com (other states)


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

sometimes it helps to spell correctly!

www.weirdnj.com

www.weirdus.com


----------



## Hella (Sep 13, 2005)

great idea for a thread, I have loved reading what has been posted so far. In Colorado there are lots of haunted stories and places. a good site that I found on it is
http://theshadowlands.net/places/colorado.htm

One that is close to me is Cheeseman Park, which during the 19 century was a cemetary mostly for the outlaws, the poor and the diseased. When it became outgrown and an eyesore the city made it into a park, However as many as 2000 bodies are said to still be buried there and the restless spirits are said to roam the park and the surrounding neighbor hoods.
It is said also that if you visit the park as the grass is beginning to turn green you can see the outline of the graves as they start to turn green before the rest of the grass.

Hella


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I was told just last night about a very haunted house. They discovered it used to be a graveyard, eventually somehow things calmed down, then some people began digging across the road from them, it was a forgetten part of that same graveyard, then things began to happen again in the first house!


----------



## Mastahh (Nov 4, 2003)

Simms Cemetery. I lived not 1 mile away from that site.. The pictures this guy documents are not the entrance to the cemetery, they're the entrance to the local boy scout camp. The cemetery is actually very close, but a trek through deep woods, which not many people want to do.

http://www.hauntedathenscounty.com/simms_cemetery.htm

more info about Athens county

http://www.hauntedathenscounty.com/index.htm

http://www.shadowseekers.org/ohiohaunts/simmscemetery.html

http://www.prairieghosts.com/oh-athen.html

http://www.athensi.com/spectre.html?story_id=13334

http://www.spartechsoftware.com/dimensions/ghosts/AthensMentalHealth.htm#Cemeteries

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Acropolis/9241/haunted.html

yeah.. lots of spooky stuff goin on not 1 mile away from where i grew up..


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

In Lowell Massachusetts in one of many mills in the 1820's a water wheel or some kind of wheel came loose tumbling town a alley type area or something, killing several girls. It is said that you can still hear the screams of the mill girls as they were mowed down like so many pancakes. I remember my high school history teacher telling us this. But I can't remember which mill it was! And of course, there is a lady in white walking across one of the roads out of the city. Don't know about that one.


----------



## Haunter112 (Nov 27, 2005)

There is a year-round haunted attraction in Myrtle Beach that focuses on the various ghost stories and legends of the South Carolina coast. It's called GHOSTS AND LEGENDS THEATRE. It's a high-tech Disney-esque theater-in-the-round that uses lighting, sound effects, and animatronics to produce ghostly happenings all around the audience. The whole attraction is in a 35' x 35' building built on a dock. 

It is easily the best dark attraction in SC.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

*The Great Pumpkin*

Hi everyone! I live in Colorado but grew up in Cambridge, Ohio.

We had several local legends there:

Not far away is a place called "Stumpy's Hollow" that is haunted by a dog, named Stumpy, with a man's head. He has been seen since the nineteenth century.

A town cemetery is haunted by a young woman in a 1920's white gown (like Resurrection Mary). 

Part of a country highway between Cambridge and Old Washington is haunted by a headless specter. He was supposedly murdered, and decapitated, for his money. 

The beautiful Colonel Taylor Inn is haunted by the ghosts of the former owners.

Bigfoot resides at Salt Fork State Park. I have a story about this that has never been reported or published so very few know about it: My brother was friends with a park ranger at Salt Fork who was sitting in his truck filling out some paperwork one night on a back dirt road. He felt the truck moving and looked in his rearview mirror where he saw a large hairy creature. Needless to say he was frightened and hit his accelerator, but the truck didn't go anywhere. The creature was lifting the rearend off of the ground! Finally it dropped the truck and, since the ranger was still giving it gas, he spun out and took off. The next day he and other rangers returned to the site where they found the tire tracks but nothing else.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Well here goes my 2 cents worth from Nashville TN..
There are several around here. I'm not going to go into detail but I will list the ones I've been to...

Bell Witch.....Boring sucked no excitement nothing...and the place it is located was a very small town called Adams Tn big story around these parts but I won't go again.

Stones River Battlefield...1 of the tourist sites is called Slaughter Pin....spooky and heard branches breaking in the woods have been more than once and heard the branches breaking each time.

Something about a boy laughing in the woods at a marina around here...went to it and heard no laughing.

Chapel Hill lights...mysterious lights floating on the railroad tracks...went there and saw nothing

My back yard..not really a legend but caught a figure in my back yard on 35mm, digital camera and video...I'm only about 2 miles from Stones River battlefield I think "he" might have been a scout that was killed or something like that...other neighbors have seen something as well. The mysterious part is that all the pics and video all have disappeard no one that was at the party knows what happened to the pics...I think its cool I have seen him from time to time and I think hes just curious or watching like a scout would either way if I ever sell my house I don't think it would be a good selling point LOL

Keep em coming I love "real" ghost stories


----------



## Haunter112 (Nov 27, 2005)

night-owl said:


> Bigfoot resides at Salt Fork State Park. I have a story about this that has never been reported or published so very few know about it: My brother was friends with a park ranger at Salt Fork who was sitting in his truck filling out some paperwork one night on a back dirt road. He felt the truck moving and looked in his rearview mirror where he saw a large hairy creature. Needless to say he was frightened and hit his accelerator, but the truck didn't go anywhere. The creature was lifting the rearend off of the ground! Finally it dropped the truck and, since the ranger was still giving it gas, he spun out and took off. The next day he and other rangers returned to the site where they found the tire tracks but nothing else.


I heard the same story when I was a kid in the mid 70s. It supposedly happened in northern California. When I heard it... it was a sherriff's deputy (not a park ranger).


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

There is suppose to be a grave marker at the Cemetary above Central City ,Colorado that the wind starts blowing the moment you start to read the epitat!

Highway 93 has a hitch hiking ghost! This is the highway that connects Golden Co to Boulder!

We have several haunted Mines up near Leadville!

Molly Brown's House near downtown is Haunted.....Y'all remember Molly Brown from Titanic?


----------



## fester_boy (Mar 23, 2005)

night-owl , i live 20 minutes east of cambridge, in a town called barnesville, it's funny that you mentioned bigfoot in saltfork, because 2 years ago me and my girlfriend , was walking the hiking trails and kept hear strange sounds and rustling, i thought it was a deer or something but it kept following us but i couldnt see nothing, then we was almost out of the woods, and hear this wierd noise again but this time it was behind us and as we turned around , we seen it peeking out from behind a tree, and it took off across the path , and let out this shrill scream, we got the hell out of there, and reported it and found out another couple seen it on the same trail 2 days earlier. it made the paper.. has any one heard of the legend of egypt valley? not enough space to write about all the weird **** that's happened there.one legend goes elizah fox, 13 year old girl raped and bruttaly murdered by her boyfriend tom carr, he was the first man hung in belmont county , where she was killed is a little monument and it is said that if touch it on the date she was killed bad things will happen to you, she is buried in a little cemetary quaintly named salem cemetary .


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Fester boy: I have been to the Barnesville Pumpkin Festival - nice little town. I read that bigfoot was sighted as recently as August 2005 at Salt Fork.


Jack Reaper: I have toured the Molly Brown house. Have you been to it or the Brown Palace or the Stanley Hotel (of "The Shining" fame)? They are all great to tour even if you don't get to see any ghosts.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

*Mothman*

Anyone live near the sight of the Mothman sightings? According to Keel's book, "The Mothman Prophecies", a mysterious reporter from Cambridge, Ohio was asking questions in Point Pleasent at that time. My mom called the only paper in Cambridge and asked if they had a reporter by that name at that time but got no cooperation. I will have to look up the name again and call. 

Supposedly the reporter had never heard of Columbus even though it is "only a few miles away". That is inaccurate - it is 80 miles away, but it IS the capital of the state, so he should have known of it.


----------



## fester_boy (Mar 23, 2005)

night owl.. what a small world! yeah it's a nice town, im trying to set up a pro haunt here there hasnt benn one here since the early 90's. point pleasent WV, is like a 2 hour drive from here im going there this summer..i also heard there was a reporter from cambridge , but dont remember the name...it;s funny so many people has seen bigfoot, and yet when you tell someone that you seen one they look at you like youre crazy..or i get comments like it was probably some one in a ape suit , there nothing on this earth can even compare to the scream that came out of that things mouth...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The Missisippii Palasades Park with it's 3,500 acres and towering cliffs above the river make for quite a location for some mysterious, unknown hairy creature to be living and wandering around .
During the winter of 1968? Numerous teenage girls were terrorized by such a creature at night as they were taken out to look for just such a thing by the car load.
Of course the driver of the car really wasn't brave, he wasn't scared of his brother wearing a hairy mask.


----------



## nightgoth (Feb 27, 2008)

hi i am from Wellsville ny and it is not a fontin it is a well that she Drowned in and she dos hont the plaes.in the PINK HOUSE


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Couple odd ones from Utah. 

John Baptiste:

http://www.utahgothic.com/history/baptiste.html


> What happened to Baptiste after he left his jail cell is a mystery that has become part of Utah folklore. No records from that time exist. Whether he was tried, convicted and sentenced is undocumented. It is doubtful considering the lack of any court records concerning Baptiste. Local folklore, passed mainly by word of mouth, is the major source of surviving stories about the grave robber's punishment.
> 
> Legend has it that Baptiste had his forehead branded to identify him as a grave robber and his ears mutilated in a practice performed on livestock known as cropping. After this brand of justice, he was hauled off to either Fremont or Antelope island, depending on the source relating the tale. Not that it mattered, both were deserted, inhospitable places used mainly for grazing cattle. A few months after his banishment, a cattleman visiting the island discovered Baptiste had knocked down a provisions shack, fashioned a raft, and made good his escape.
> 
> ...



This next one was quite popular when I was a kid...

And then 3 armed whackos add to it. 

But now it's heavily patrolled, no tresspassing. 

St Ann's Retreat. 



> At some point after the church took possession of the property, rumors began surfacing in Logan about an infant drowning in the retreat's swimming pool. Some speculated that a nun had become pregnant and the child was drowned to keep the secret; others included expanded versions of the story featuring a suicide; still others speak of a child's voice by the pool and sightings of a woman dressed in black.
> 
> The lore drew more than two dozen teens to the property in October 1997, where they were held at gunpoint for trespassing. The three men who held them were charged with aggravated assault and one count of forcible sexual abuse. The resulting trial whipped up angry sentiment within the community, and the three defendants eventually entered into a plea bargain with prosecutors.


They've now tried to refurbish the place, new name, new face, and bury the stories. 

http://www.pineglenncove.com/index.html


----------

